# when do kids learn to count by 10s?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

This is just pure curiosity. When do kids, in general, learn to count by 10s? (10, 20, 30, 40, etc.)

Heck, I'll even add a poll so you can vote when your kids did this.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

I just went to curriculum night at DD's kindergarten and the teacher said that is one of the learning objectives for this school year, and DD doesn't do it yet so I'll say 5 years old.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My son was doing it in kindergarten so 5-6.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I know they taught it in Kindergarten. I think Dylan was doing it earlier, but not much. It wasn't on my radar of things to teach her, but we had a big number chart with numbers 1-100 and she discovered that numbers ending in 0 all lined up. She also figured out how to count by 5s this way.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah. Like the others, I said 5 because I see skip counting included mostly in kindergarten curriculum... and also because it's a precursor to counting money.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

DS learned in Kindergarten so he was 5.5 yo.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted age 6.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I voted age five. It is a skill they learn in kindergarten in our school district. They also learn to count by one's to one hundred by counting how many days they have been in school each day and building the ability to count higher every school day.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

My schooled kids learned in kindergarden. My kids who weren't in school at that age seemed up pick up the concept at around age 6-7.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My daughter learned around age 4.

She picked it up from starfall.com, but I found that it made it easier for her to learn counting to 100 by ones once she knew how to count by tens . . . since she could think to herself, "Ten, twenty, thirty, forty, etc" if she got to something like, "39" and couldn't remember where to go from there.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm sure my child could have memorized that at age 2, same as counting to 10. But he was approaching his 8th birthday when he really understood the concept, making all the connections on his own that you could figure out 20+30 by adding 2+3 and and converting it back to tens. But I'm not sure if he actually skip counts, as such... This was without any outside introduction or being taught it in any way. So I'm voting age 7 for a natural learner.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My oldest could do it at 5, and I just asked my little one (who's almost 4) and he can do it, but I'm sure he couldn't a few months ago, so we'll say 3.5.


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

My dd loves counting all different ways, and was doing this at age 3.


----------



## finistratbob (Jun 25, 2020)

We use different types of console settings. School consoles help connect monotonous activities. Consoles work well with resources https://ca.edubirdie.com/annotated-bibliography-writing-service that allow you to quickly find the author of a text document. You can reflash your hardware and enjoy new updates. It seems to me that I answered your question. Have a nice day.


----------

